# الأرشيف > جامعة الملك سعود > المحاضرات > النظام الجزائي (2) >  المحاضرة التاسعة

## د.شيماء عطاالله

أركان جريمة اختلاس المال العام في صورته البسيطة 


تتشكل تلك الجريمة من ركن مادي وركن معنوي، على ما سيلي بيانه؛

أولا- الركن المادي:

جريمة اختلاس المال العام يتشكل ركنها المادي من نشاط ونتيجة، ولا تثير علاقة السببية مشكلات قانونية،


1- النشاط الإجرامي:

الاختلاس هو استيلاء الموظف على المال العام لنفسه، والمفروض أن المال العام في حيازة الموظف، لذا فالاختلاس يتم بتغير النية أي بتغيير الحيازة من حيازة أمين إلى حيازة مالك. ولما كان تغيير النية أمر باطني، فإنه يستدل عليه بظروف الواقعة وملابساتها. فإذا قام الموظف عن عمد بوضع قطعة من كمبيوتر الجهة العامة في حقيبته بنية الاستيلاء عليها لنفسه، فإن ذلك يقع به جريمة اختلاس المال العام. فلا يلزم لتمام الجريمة أن يخرج الموظف بالمال العام خارج مكان العمل. 

وبهذا يتفق مفهوم الاختلاس في جرائم المال العام مع مفهوم الاختلاس في جريمة خيانة الأمانة حيث يوجد المال في حيازة الأمين فيقوم باختلاسه لنفسه دون أن يخرجه من حيازة شخص آخر. وبالتالي فإن اختلاس المال العام والاختلاس في خيانة الأمانة يختلفان عن الاختلاس في السرقة حيث يتواجد المال في حيازة المجني عليه في السرقة ويقوم الفاعل بإخراجه من حيازته وإدخاله في حيازته هو. يترتب عليه أنه يتصور الشروع في السرقة بينما لا يتصور الشروع في اختلاس المال العام ولا في خيانة الأمانة.

ويقع الاختلاس بكل فعل يدل على تغيير النية، كأن يقوم الموظف بتبديد المال العام وذلك بالتصرف فيه تصرفا قانونيا كبيعه أو تصرفا ماديا كاستهلاكه أو إنفاق النقود العامة التي في عهدته.


2- النتيجة الإجرامية:


تتحقق النتيجة في جريمة اختلاس المال العام بخروج المال من حيازة الجهة العامة ودخوله إلى حيازة الفاعل. ويتحقق ذلك بسيطرة الموظف على المال العام بعيدا عن سيطرة الجهة العامة على هذا المال. ولا يشترط لحدوث ذلك أن يقوم الفاعل بنقل المال خارج مباني الجهة العامة أو ملحقاتها؛ فإذا قام الموظف بإخفاء المال في مكان بعيد عن أعين المسئولين تمهيدا لإخراجه. فالجريمة تقع تامة وليس شروعا، حتى قبل أن يتم ذلك الإخراج لأن إخفاء الموظف للمال يدل على أنه غير نيته من حيازة المال كأمين إلى حيازته كمالك، وهو ما يتحقق به النتيجة في تلك الجريمة.

ثانيا- الركن المعنوي:


الاختلاس جريمة عمدية يلزم لتوافرها القصد الجنائي؛ القصد الجنائي العام والقصد الجنائي الخاص. ويتشكل القصد الجنائي العام من العلم والإرادة، فيتعين أن يكون الموظف عالما بأن المال مال عام وقصد إلى الاستيلاء عليه لنفسه. فإذا أخطأ ووضع المال في حيازته، فلا تقع الجريمة.

كما يلزم لتوافر الركن المعنوي في تلك الجريمة توافر القصد الجنائي الخاص أي نية الاستيلاء على المال لنفسه. فإذا كان الموظف منتويا استعمال جهاز مثلا (كالكمبيوتر الخاص بالعمل) وإعادته بعد ذلك ، فإن الجريمة لا تقع.

----------


## محمد حسن عطيه

مشكورة دكتورة على التفسير

----------

